

Why We Chose Ember.js - mparramon
http://www.fnaweso.me/why-we-chose-ember-js/?h=n

======
cgatesman
We're at a time where choosing AngularJS for a new large project would be a
difficult choice. AngularJS is about to see 2.0 which is a complete redesign.
Do you choose to use 1.x which will eventually be deprecated for a brand new
project, or do you choose to pick up the new 2.0 which no longer supports IE9?
The timing is just not quite good for AngularJS, right now.

